# Newbie in search of a turtle



## wllowry (Sep 21, 2020)

Hi All! I'm a super green newbie on my first project (other than the spoil board): a cribbage board for my niece. I'm figuring out most of the setup in Aspire, but am in search of a Hawaiian-looking sea turtle to add. Can anyone advise me where to look for a template? I'm not the best artist. Thanks in advance.

And any advice on the design so far is greatly appreciated


----------



## dman2 (Sep 4, 2019)

Rockler has one
https://www.rockler.com/xl-cribbage...YPrU3Ku4q3DZolSBaLy_YRr_rYuY8XJgaAsmKEALw_wcB


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Welcome to the forum, Wendy!

Are you looking for clipart to add an image to the file you've shown or do you want the cribbage board to be in the shape of the sea turtle?

We do like photos so show us your shop, tools, projects, etc. whenever you're ready. 

David


----------



## wllowry (Sep 21, 2020)

Thanks for the reply, Dman. I'm good with the cribbage part...just looking for turtles to add to the surface. I was hoping for a vector that looks something like this, but not as intricate.


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Hi Wendy - 

I went searchin for your turtle, and the sea turtles I found pretty much all had some major detail (in the legs and heads). 

I like the shell... so I did a little remake on the one you found. Don't laugh too hard at my first attempt; I wanted to post this tonight before I went to bed.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Wendy.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Welcome to the Router Forums Wendy. I'm not sure what design software you are using but you did say you are looking for a vector so you might check on Etsy for a cheap vector file. There are quite a few turtle files available.


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

@MEBCWD Mike, she's using Aspire


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

Welcome to the forum. Just type in clip art in your search engine, there are lots of free clip art also.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

OutoftheWoodwork said:


> @MEBCWD Mike, she's using Aspire


Okay, I'm getting blind in my old age. She was looking for a vector file and there might be free ones out there but I do know that there are sets of files for low prices that save a lot of time. Like this file 

https://www.etsy.com/listing/751988...f=sr_gallery-1-2&organic_search_click=1&bes=1

She could also use the original image that she has and fit vectors to it and edit it to work with her design. That would be a good node editing project for a beginner. 

Or she could draw her own image in Aspire that would already be in a vector format and use the vectors to create a 3D model to use in the project, it would be a good project to delve into 3D design. 

It boils down to time constraints for the job, file availability and cost, time involved finding a usable vector file versus creating her own vectors, and also how far she wants to take the project.


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

MEBCWD said:


> She could also use the original image that she has and fit vectors to it and edit it to work with her design. That would be a good node editing project for a beginner.


I opened it in Aspire last night, and broke it down, trying to eliminate some of the detail, but it didn't look right. It needed to be colored in (in my opinion) and my workings with the program (as you know) is below novice/newbie/KnowNothing at the present. I couldn't see where maybe I could take all those little markings, delete some, and make the remainder a bit larger?? idk but Aspire was my first try, and since I can't maneuver in there very well, I went to paint. Not my best work, I'll admit.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Wendy,

About your design layout, you might look at the hole spacing for the inside line of holes. As that line goes around the smaller curved ends of the board they look like they are getting really close to each other. This might cause problems when drilling the holes. Even if the drilling does not cause problems the pegs might end up breaking the fragile edges of the holes.

Look at the attached image, the red arrows show the possible problems. To see if there might be a problem without cutting the entire project you can copy the vectors in a small area that contains the possible problems and paste them into a small file for testing. Just create the test file with those hole vectors and the drilling or pocketing toolpath you chose to use. Cut that file and you will be able to use the pegs to test the fit of the pegs in the holes, their spacing for gameplay and if the edges might be too fragile. That way you don't have to cut the entire project and waste material if the holes fail testing at that point.


----------



## roxanne562001 (Feb 5, 2012)

Welcome to the forum Wendy


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

OutoftheWoodwork said:


> I opened it in Aspire last night, and broke it down, trying to eliminate some of the detail, but it didn't look right. It needed to be colored in (in my opinion) and my workings with the program (as you know) is below novice/newbie/KnowNothing at the present. I couldn't see where maybe I could take all those little markings, delete some, and make the remainder a bit larger?? idk but Aspire was my first try, and since I can't maneuver in there very well, I went to paint. Not my best work, I'll admit.


This is where working with the software is a great learning experience. I do realize you were trying to get something for Wendy to look at as quickly as possible and that is why you reverted back to your graphics software. 

Remember you won't see the results of your work in Aspire until you run the toolpaths and preview how they cut. You can add color to the toolpaths and also create a few "cheating toolpaths" that can be used to color areas of the projects that will not acctually be cut when doing the project. That way you can actually test stain/paint colors before you cut and finish the project. The "cheating toolpaths can also be used when doing inlay projects to show people how the inlay will look in the piece of the project.

This is a picture to show how using "cheating toolpaths" can help decide colors for a project finish or send pictures for approval for a project. There are 4 toolpaths that will be *not* be cut and 2 toolpaths that will be cut using v-bits.


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Dunno where I got this... probably a trace of some bitmap clipart.


----------



## wllowry (Sep 21, 2020)

Thanks Barb! I like what you've done with him


----------



## wllowry (Sep 21, 2020)

Thanks for the advice, Mike. You make a great point about the hole spacing and I will probably rethink my shape into more of an oval than elliptical.

I'm also gonna try editing the node vectors of the turtle image in Aspire as you suggested. Aspire has so many bells & whistles to figure out I need a few really rainy days so I can leave the crops and play with the computer. I've gotta get 3000 garlic planted before I can play with wood projects again.

And Paul, thank you for the images. I think I will try cutting a few sample turtles before deciding on one.

I appreciate all the input, everyone.


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

By the way, Wendy, the pdf version is a vector - you may be able to import it.


----------



## wllowry (Sep 21, 2020)

My first try. I need to edit a bit so the shell perimeter is clearer and the inner area not so deep. This is fun

I have discovered that one could blow an entire evening without realizing it while editing nodes. Hopefully I'll get faster with practice.


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

I don't have a CNC but I wonder what cutting in 2D instead of 3D might look like. That way the depth would be equal all over. I believe that the way you're doing that, you're using it as a depth map (large areas are deeper).


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

TenGees said:


> I don't have a CNC but I wonder what cutting in 2D instead of 3D might look like. That way the depth would be equal all over. I believe that the way you're doing that, you're using it as a depth map (large areas are deeper).


Paul, what Wendy shows would be considered a 2 1/2D cut. An actual 3D project would look more like the actual object or a negative or pocket of the object.

The first picture is what it would look like if you use a very shallow v-carve toolpath. It almost looks like it is just printed on the wood but is actually slightly indented.

The second picture is of a quickly made 3D model using the vectors to create the shapes.


----------



## TimPa (Jan 4, 2011)

very impressive Mike!


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

TimPa said:


> very impressive Mike!


Like I said that is just a quick model. I would normally spend more time working on a model for use. I know this could be used just like this but for me, there are things about it I just don't like, just my opinion.


----------



## maddog (Feb 28, 2010)

Use the convert to curves tool as this will eliminate a lot of the nodes not required. It's the 2nd tool to the right of the Close Points tools that resembles a circle with multiple points on it. It allows you to see a preview before commiting to the results.


----------



## wllowry (Sep 21, 2020)

Ok...after multiple restarts due to errors, I'm finally on the homestretch. Just one more light sanding & a last coat of poly. Just wanted to let ya'll see how my first project came out. I sure learned a lot...much of it the hard way. Thanks for all your help!


----------

